# Mummy Returns



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Is anyone else watching this right now and thinking of converting a Tomb Kings army as a Magi force for a Cathay army


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't Cathay supposed to be influenced by China?

I seem to remember reading they built the Great Wall (it's called something else, but that's what it is) and are lead by the Dragon Emperor.

I might be wrong.


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

I think he mean an Araby army


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I do mean Araby sorry. although a chinese style force would be pretty good, base it on the empire book


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

It would interesting but what magic would be used. I read in WoC that tzeentch corrupted some of magi or you going to use the empire magic


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Hehe! No problem. I am waiting for a Cathy or Nippon army/race! God I would do many bad things (not) for a Nippon army. Death Assassins are the closest thing to a Nippon army, because they have katana style power swords.

But an Araby army would be awesome to look at. Lots of flowing robes and cloths I guess. Perhaps the Crusades would also give you ideas, since that is both Medieval and set in the desert!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually you can find fanmade Rulebooks for Cathy and Nippon online. In fact there are some great Araby, Cathy, and Nippon (along others) armybook PDFs for downloading *here*.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had a look at that just didn't really like them all that much. 

Araby i have an old brettonian model with scmitar and shield that would be a fantastic starting point, other then that the old dogs of war models Alacanti Pikemen (halberdiers) etc purely for aestetic reasons and not rules is what i'm looking at. 

I think the Empire book is the way to go, just convert lots of models to look arabic. 
Magic wise Empire has access to all of the 8 lores in the BRB so probably go for something like heavens/life (boo hiss)


----------

